# Quick Question About IUI and spotting after



## vicky1523 (Sep 26, 2009)

I had my third IUI treatment last Thursday and a couple of days ago I got a pinky colour stain when I wiped, then it turned to spotting and now the colour has changed to a dark colour.  I rang the hospital yesterday and they said that it was probably trauma from the cathiter, but surely that would have been noticeable straight after the insemination.

Please help as it is annoying me not knowing what's going on and my test day isn't until next Thursday.

Thank you


----------



## Cookie987 (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Vicky

Sorry i dont think i can be much help but just wanted to wish you luck.
I had my first IUI and didnt get any spotting, but af turned up on test date. I have heard that you can get implantation spotting but im not sure on what day that would happen.
Try and take it easy hun and not worry (easier said than done i know)     xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I haven't had spotting after IUI but I do know if you've only bled slightly it can take a while tomworkit's way out. I had an internal exam for thrush once & although my period was due a couple of days later I had started to bleed but had nothing externally. That would figure if the bleeding was from your uterus as when your cervix closes after ov it's designed not to let much out.

x


----------



## vicky1523 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thank you both for your replies.  I'm feeling a little better about it today and i'm trying to keep myself busy until Thursday.  Until then i'm thinking positive and   for a BFP


----------



## xxx lisa xxx (Dec 1, 2008)

gd luck


----------

